# This Board so Hard for Me to Navigate



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not gotten the hang of navigating this Board.  Takes me forever.  I click on  new replies to my posts  for instance and see some listed but cannot find the actual posts without plowing pages and pages.  Takes long to even find my post.  Any ideas?  I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Dory,

I think you just need to find a system that works for you. I tend to start at the home page and just work through each board and then each thread, systematically. Some threads are very active so if you click "new posts" there may be several messages that are new since you last looked at the thread. This is a lively place so it does take some effort to stay caught up.

I think you'll also find which discussions interest you more than others and you can focus on those.

Hope this helps,

Leslie


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hey Dori...seems daunting at first but it took me a few days to read everything here after I joined. What works for me is to click on "Show unread posts since your last visit". Sometimes I will have to scroll up to find where I had left off but it's easiest for me to catch up that way.

I had joked at one point to have a "posting silence" for about an hour so I could catch up *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I know I still miss some stuff but the interaction here is awesome. I think once you've waded around for awhile, you will get used to it and enjoy it!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Dori,

If it is only _your_ posts you want to see replies to, click on the *profile button at the top of the screen*. This will take you to *your profile*, where your personal information is. At the bottom of that information - *under Additional Information* is a link that says *Show the last posts of this person*. Click that link, and you will see all the posts you have made, in reverse chronological order. Click the _rightmost_ portion of the link there, and it will take you directly to your post, then you will be able to see all posts after that.

Let me know if you need additional help, I would add screenshots but I need to leave home in a few minutes.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

One button I find extremely useful is the NEW button on each thread. If I have already read this thread before, it will take me to where I last left off. If I haven't read the thread at all, it will take me to the beginning.










Please forgive my efforts at making an arrow in Paint!!

11/9/08 I just noticed that I had two typos in this post & corrected them. Suzanne


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your time and helps.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Dori,
I have been away from the forum for 3 days and have spent the last couple of hours catching up. I usually check everyday using the method Leslie suggested.

Linda


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Dori, if you look at the top of the page on the left where it says "hello Dori" and show's your avatar if you have one there are a few links you can click.  Just click on "show new replies to your posts" and it will show the posts you've contributed to, that will make it easier to find what you're looking for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

The system I use is to click "Show unread posts since last visit" this brings up a list of all the threads which have new posts. Then I click the little white "New" box, this takes me to the last post I read in that thread.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> One button I find extremely useful is the NEW button on each thread. If I have alread read this button before, it will take me to where I last left off. If I haven't read the thread at all, it will take me to the beginning.


What Suzanne said... I start out by selecting replies to my posts, click on the NEW button, then I move to on to the "unread posts since last visit." Right now I read ALL new posts... as the board grows, I may pick and choose only the threads that interest me. If there are some that I don't read... for instance any thread that has been moved, I don't bother, then I click on mark all as read so that it clears them.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)




----------

